# Top 25 Free Agents To Be



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Should we even be interested in any of these players, and would you pull off a sign and trade to get it done?


Ben Wallace (Unrestricted)
Al Harrington (Unrestricted)
Jason Terry (Unrestricted)
Vladimir Radmanovic (Unrestricted)
Peja Stojakovic (Early Termination Option)
Nene (Restricted)
Mike James (Player option)
Bobby Jackson (Unrestricted)
Joel Przyilla (Unrestricted)
Speedy Claxton (Unrestricted)
Sam Cassell (Unrestricted)
Bonzi Wells (Unrestricted)
Michael Olowokandi (Unrestricted)
Drew Gooden (Unrestricted)
Nazr Mohammed (Unrestricted)
Latrell Sprewell (Unrestricted)
Tim Thomas (Unrestricted)
Keith Van Horn (Unrestricted)
Matt Harpring (Unrestricted)
Chris Wilcox (Restricted)
Lorenzen Wright (Unrestricted)
Trevor Ariza (Restricted)
Melvin Ely (Restricted)
Chucky Atkins (Unrestricted)
Reggie Evans (Unrestricted)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

MIKE JAMES WHO MIKE JAMES WHO MIKE JAMES


Seriously this guy is a beast. He's lighting it up in Toronto this year.

everyone els except Ben is trash.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

BRING BACK LATRELL!!! WOOTWOOT!!! jkjk But seriously we've said before what we need: veteran leadership at the point guard spot, a good shotblocking and rebounding presence, and basically someone who's willing to guard and play with energy. In terms of pgs i think Sam Cassel can really run a team (after all he's gonna become a coach) and he could help us in the locker room and be a good floor general. In terms of aggressive big men i like Chris Wilcox, Melvin Ely, and Reggie Evans. They're all energy guys and the forward/center positions who could really ignite these fast breaks we've been hoping to see with their rebounding and shotblocking and can run the floor and finish on the other end unlike our fat asses at the big man position. I dunno how realistic it is to hope for us to get ppl llike this but i definately think they would be a big plus. We don't need to go after big names we need to go after guys who care. Obviously Ben Wallace embodies the whole LB type player but theres no way we're getting him so i figure we go after some less known guys who could help us out as strong role players.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree with you China! I like Reggie Evans and Chris Wilcox we need someone who can do the dirty work for us, and to rebound and play D. Getting Sam will be a long shot though, he wants a lot of money, and at his age would be kinda silly to do. Either way, Zeke needs to address the lack of defensive players on this team.


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

thanks for the list. here's my take on who will most likely be available

Al Harrington (Unrestricted)
Ben Wallace (Unrestricted) (dumars will resign him. end of story)
Jason Terry (Unrestricted) (cuban will resign him since he's close to being 2nd best player on the mavs)
Vladimir Radmanovic (Unrestricted)
Peja Stojakovic (Early Termination Option)
Nene (Restricted)
Mike James (Player option) (will be resigned to keep bosh happy)
Bobby Jackson (Unrestricted) (does a good job from the bench, will be resigned)
Joel Przyilla (Unrestricted)
Speedy Claxton (Unrestricted)
Sam Cassell (Unrestricted) (i'm not entirely sure here because he's quite old, but i guess so..)
Bonzi Wells (Unrestricted)
Michael Olowokandi (Unrestricted)
Drew Gooden (Unrestricted)
Nazr Mohammed (Unrestricted) (spurs management is smart..)
Latrell Sprewell (Unrestricted)
Tim Thomas (Unrestricted)
Keith Van Horn (Unrestricted)
Matt Harpring (Unrestricted)
Chris Wilcox (Restricted) (seattle is very happy with him....)
Lorenzen Wright (Unrestricted)
Trevor Ariza (Restricted)
Melvin Ely (Restricted)
Chucky Atkins (Unrestricted)
Reggie Evans (Unrestricted)


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

1/5 of these guys have already played for New York XD. But anyways, I like Evans, but it'd be a waste of money and time for him to come here. Or sign Speedy Claxton, Sam Cassell, or Mike James. Those are the only guys I would put on my most wanted list if I was IT.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No pure PGs in FA


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No pure PGs in FA


Speedy Claxton's pretty good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No pure PGs in FA


Notable Mention:

(Unrestricted): David Wesley, Gary Payton, Lindsey Hunter

(Player Options): Jeff McInnis, Eddie House


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Claxton's another shoot-first PG. Lindsey Hunter is a good idea.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks will probably make and should make a push for AL HARRINGTON!!!.



who knows maybe the hawks will take marbury or francis out of our hands in a sign and trade......


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oliwakandi is Isaiah's man.

Well, I hope you guys at least make a run at Ben Wallace, and force Joe to pay more, I'm starting to dislike Detroit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Oliwakandi is Isaiah's man.


No!!!!!!!!!!! I don't want him no where near my squad. Is it just me..or does Kandiman gives the impression that he needs to take a bath? :laugh:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> knicks will probably make and should make a push for AL HARRINGTON!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> who knows maybe the hawks will take marbury or francis out of our hands in a sign and trade......


The team doesn't need another shoot first schmuck. Nobody on the list makes sence. Wilcox has looked good since joining the Sonics, but they're in the midst of changing offensive strategies to become a running team and that's how his productivity has gone up. He's really the only eye-catcher. The team needs to get younger, not older, and we need to find a way to get rid of people, not take in more.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The team doesn't need another shoot first schmuck. Nobody on the list makes sence. Wilcox has looked good since joining the Sonics, but they're in the midst of changing offensive strategies to become a running team and that's how his productivity has gone up. He's really the only eye-catcher. The team needs to get younger, not older, and we need to find a way to get rid of people, not take in more.




how old do you think is harrington?....harringtons only 25-26 so there goes your older argument.....as far as adding players wtf are you talking about? the only way we could get harrington is by sign and trade and we would have to give up players so theres another thing you made no sense about....then chris wilcox???.............where would frye play then, if we had a chance of getting wilcox it would have to be a long term deal cause im sure thats what he's looking for and what type of growth would frye get out of bringing in a 4-5 year NBA underachiver, regardless of whatever his situation was he has underachieved......

you made no sense..


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

who do you keep expecting to play SF for the knicks? ......david lee?....lolollo.....rose is out of here next year and Q isnt anything special....




harrington is young and talented.....only thing is he plays for the HAWKS!.............if he was on another team i know you'd be wishing knicks would even have a chance at him.............and they actually do because harrington loves isiah and wants to be a knick


its amazing that you call him a schmuck.......just shows how much class you have


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Notable Mention:
> 
> (Unrestricted): David Wesley, Gary Payton, Lindsey Hunter
> 
> (Player Options): Jeff McInnis, Eddie House


David Wesley is an unshootable shooting guard, Gary Payton doesn't have his glove anymore, and Jeff McInnis is an underachiever, as for House, he's a question mark. Lindsey Hunter and House should be considered, but not too much as House might have trouble under Brown and Hunter's old.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> how old do you think is harrington?....harringtons only 25-26 so there goes your older argument.....as far as adding players wtf are you talking about? the only way we could get harrington is by sign and trade and we would have to give up players so theres another thing you made no sense about....then chris wilcox???.............where would frye play then, if we had a chance of getting wilcox it would have to be a long term deal cause im sure thats what he's looking for and what type of growth would frye get out of bringing in a 4-5 year NBA underachiver, regardless of whatever his situation was he has underachieved......
> 
> you made no sense..


They're the Hawks. What are the Knicks going to give them, epiring contracts? They'll want youth and plenty of it or draft picks. The Knicks have nothing that's worth sacrificing for Harrington that the Hawks would want. The only people the Hawks would want are Lee, Robinson, Woods, one of those guys. Harrington is more productive than Richardson or Crawford, so they're not going to do a sign and trade for them. There's no way to obtain him other than the M.L.E. or sacrificing more youth.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Why would you think the Hawks would want youth?*

They are already one of the youngest (if not THE youngest) teams in the league. They need a veteran and a PG. Think Marbury(he was loved at GTech) for AH and others to make it work. Again....maybe more teams need to be included.


----------

